# See what quality walleye mosquito has and bite info



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Don't know if this is the right place to put this but oh well.lol
This Sundays Ohio Walleye Federation tournament will start to weigh in after 3:00 p.m at the Niles Gander Mountain.Thought some of you might be interested in seeing the quality of fish mosquito produces , get to see alot of gear used and find out what the bite is.Always had fun watching weighins and surprised at the fish people were catching,thought some of you may be interested.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I assume you mean they do not release them back into the lake they took them from?? Even catfish touneys require participants to release the "money"
fish ALIVE!! If I mis-read your info, I apologize-if not, I guess I don't!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I agree all tourny fish should be released,


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

i agreewith you guys on this. but the death rate of these fish are high. They do not return the tourny walleyes back in Lake Erie. they are donated to food pantries for the hungry.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

this is a catch and release tourny


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> I assume you mean they do not release them back into the lake they took them from?? Even catfish touneys require participants to release the "money"
> fish ALIVE!! If I mis-read your info, I apologize-if not, I guess I don't!


Nope, all these fish are released into the grease....................Yummy.
Mosquito lake is stocked with walleye more then any lake in Ohio. The DNR take the eggs from the walleye at Mosquito, and they stock the rest of the lakes in ohio with the fry. They stock Mosquito more then any other lake, by far. We have been doing tournaments at Mosquito for over 15 years, and I can tell you that Mosquito lake is in better shape with walleye now then it has ever been. 
I would like to say that Im not apart of this tournament. So Im only speaking as a guy who does tournaments, not a director.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Yeah, I know all about Mosquito Lake(and all it's history, thanks) but I guess I just assumed all tournament fish were returned to the lake they were caught in. I never had a prob. with tourney fishing before due to that assumption. 
Now, if we got a bunch of professionals with the "know how" to take the big spawners in numbers from Mosquito(or any other lake for that matter) for $$ or prizes, take them to freakin NILES to weigh them in(I assume killing them in the process), and subsequently giving them away(okay, to a good cause!)-well, I guess I don't care for that and you can bet your a$$ I won't be going to see the weigh in!(JMTCW)


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

I wish i was that food pantry!!!! Yummy!!!!!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

wow I think if I go watch that weigh in i'd probley cry or throw up.. lol


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

you say mosquito is better than ever?? I:M 63 when I was a lad it was WAY BETTER THAN NOW. I agree again with C.J . you have the right , BUT ITS NOT RIGHT< have your way in at the bait shop ,then release the fish. OK ;I said my .02cents , you guys go have fun .


----------



## castingincortland (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm on the fence on this topic. I agree that Skeeter's fishing has gone WAY downhill in the past 10 years. I feel that one of the contributing factors is overfishing from out of towners (ie people on the tournament trail), However, if I catch a limit of walleye(of descent size) they are going into my freezer and not back into any lake. The walleye fishing at my home lake, Mosquito, is way overrated and I feel its comical they would even have a walleye tournament here. It is ridiculous to take those fish to Gander, which by the way I'll never buy another thing from the've screwed me one too many times, when someone like Linda at causeway could use the business.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

There are two reasons the lake has changed over the last 10 years. There are now far more female walleye in mosquito and they are much harder to catch than the males. You can see this in the longevity of the females over the males. The males never really make it past age 4 which is 18 to 20 inches before they are taken from the lake. The harder to catch females have a lot longer life expectancy. The next factor is how much the lake has changed since the weeds are thicker and deeper. I think that the weeds and the clearer water (zebra mussles) have caused the walleye to spawn deeper which is why the shallow bite is not what it use to be. The weeds have also helped explode the perch fishery in the lake and it will be interesting to see what happens with the addition of this healthy population. I would be interested if they put the walleye back into the lake from the tournament also.


----------



## cranberrycrusher (May 24, 2009)

The lake has changed and you have to adjust to that. For a few years I thought the fishing had went down hill. I was ready to quit until I learned a few things and realized they are really there you just have to go and get them. One of the ways I learned was to go to the weigh-ins and see the fish these guys were catching. Trust me there are tons of walleye there its just if you know how to get them.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Mosquito gets stocked with an average of about ten million fry a year. Even if there was a 25 or 50% mortality rate, it' still a helluva lot of fry for a 7800 acre lake.

A few tournaments aren't going to hurt it one bit, and, believe it or not, keeping 'smaller' fish from it isn't going to do a darn thing to it.

The male/female angle baffles me.


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

Het you are right, it does get a lot of fry, and it has already gotten 6.4 million this year. Castingincortland is right that the amount of pressure has gone up and that can be attributed to the poor walleye fishing at Pymatuning. The lake has gotten more pressure from out of state fishermen but that should drop when Pymatuning turns on in a year or two with the two strong year classes that are coming up there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

It is ridiculous to take those fish to Gander, which by the way I'll never buy another thing from the've screwed me one too many times, when someone like Linda at causeway could use the business. 

true dat.

i started fishing skeeter in the early 70s (remember the red barn?) and it was nothing to limit out on nice fish back then. not sure what it is like these days, though. however, there is little natural reproduction taking place, so keeping some eyes for the frying pan is more than acceptable. i guess i am not a big fan of tournament fishing. if i wanted competition, i would bowl or golf. i fish to get away from it all.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I can't even imagine the dollar value of 10 million walleye fry - let alone even half of them as adult fish.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

castingincortland said:


> It is ridiculous to take those fish to Gander, which by the way I'll never buy another thing from the've screwed me one too many times, when someone like Linda at causeway could use the business.


Gander Mountain is a sponsor of this new tourney circuit, so why shouldn't they have the weigh-in at the nearest Gander? It promotes their store as sort of a payback for sponsoring the circuit. Causeway is not a sponsor, so why have it there?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> Now, if we got a bunch of professionals with the "know how" to take the big spawners in numbers from Mosquito


The ODNR claims that, after years of collecting the necessary data, there is zero natural reproduction in Mosquito. So that is a moot point.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

i love when old people reminisce... " remember the old days..."


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

To go further with Hetfel. was saying i.e. that ODNR., "says about no natural reproduction"!!!! I'll bet many think,hmmm what makes them say that??? are the fry sterile? they practice safe sex? I just don't know about that! They,ODNR. TOLD US THAT SAUGEYE ARE STERILE! They are still showing [email protected] Westbranch& Nimisilla , have not been stocked there for nearly 20 years!? Even though they can cross-breed naturally to achieve repro., it still is happening. And, Nature will prevail.Fish that can,will breed,that is one of the few things fish have have to do.... So if they stock a lake, it then has a real good chance of being a great lake!STOCKING AND MOST PROBABLY,A GOOD BIT OF NATURAL PROPAGATION,,,,and next thing you know, ole Jedadiah is catching lots of 10-12"ers! Besides that, I happen to think it is a Job well done ODNR! Now, put the fry to W.B.!!!!! my.02 cents.----------sonar...........


----------



## still casting (Jul 9, 2006)

I fished this tourny Yesterday and Had a Ball. It was my first "REAL" walleye tourny and I enjoyed myself , met lots of good people from OWF. 13.08 pounds won this thing with big fish over 4lbs. Lots of quaility fish were caught (not by me unfortunately ) But there was no skunk on my boat and I didn't come in last  only can get better from here. Had a good turn out for the weigh- in despite opinions. Can't wait till next tourny. Why so much fuss, no body complains about commercial guys taking walleyes out of erie daily, and what about charters, they limit pretty much all the time , daily with at least 4 to 6 people on board thats if my math is correct at least 36 fish with Some charter captain's having 1-3 boats out with at least 6 people now where talking 108 fish by 3 boats and if their a good charter they limit out by 11am and take more people out in the afternoon, Im not against charters by any means , but their were only 36 boats in this tourny, if every one limited out .... which they didn't that would only be 126 fish for one day. They put at least 10 million fry in Mosquito yearly , now were should the complaints really be . Just my .02. And JS was just trying to enlighten peolple about how good a fishery Mosquito really is and then gets bumbarded. As much good info he has provided to this site you think you give a guy a break. Holla :T


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

johnboy111711 said:


> i love when old people reminisce... " remember the old days..."


I said the same thing 30 years ago
-wait and see what you say in 30 years!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> The ODNR claims that, after years of collecting the necessary data, there is zero natural reproduction in Mosquito. So that is a moot point.


They also said that about WB. They were proven wrong, and now plans are in process to start stocking walleye again-and adding a much needed size limit!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

still casting said:


> I fished this tourny Yesterday and Had a Ball. It was my first "REAL" walleye tourny and I enjoyed myself , met lots of good people from OWF. 13.08 pounds won this thing with big fish over 4lbs. Lots of quaility fish were caught (not by me unfortunately ) But there was no skunk on my boat and I didn't come in last  only can get better from here. Had a good turn out for the weigh- in despite opinions. Can't wait till next tourny. Why so much fuss,[/COLOR] no body complains about commercial guys taking walleyes out of erie daily, and what about charters, they limit pretty much all the time , daily with at least 4 to 6 people on board thats if my math is correct at least 36 fish with Some charter captain's having 1-3 boats out with at least 6 people now where talking 108 fish by 3 boats and if their a good charter they limit out by 11am and take more people out in the afternoon, Im not against charters by any means , but their were only 36 boats in this tourny, if every one limited out .... which they didn't that would only be 126 fish for one day. They put at least 10 million fry in Mosquito yearly , now were should the complaints really be . Just my .02. And JS was just trying to enlighten peolple about how good a fishery Mosquito really is and then gets bumbarded. As much good info he has provided to this site you think you give a guy a break. Holla :T




im guessing this is your first year on the internet people have been complaining about the netters forever. 

theres noway you can compair erie to skeeter. in the summer off ashtabula we fish schools of walleye bigger than mosquito lake and IMO, fish all the tourneys you want at skeeter, we need the money around here and the odnr will replace the fish they remove.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

this is a mighty big stick that this horse is being beat with.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> They also said that about WB. They were proven wrong, and now plans are in process to start stocking walleye again-and adding a much needed size limit!


I hope they are wrong about Mosquito. If they are, that means that the lake is receiving more than ten million walleye a year (added to the possible natural reproduction), making 'the sky is falling' take on it some have that much more ridiculous.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

Some may say this site can deplete the population of fish in lake,with the acessability of info on good bites and locations it makes it so much easier to catch fish.Dozens of times I have been called names or had complaints to stop giving out information but I love the sport of fishing and will always try to help anyone out as alot have done for me in the past.I take no personal attack and all points are good points and I see alot of good info is coming out of this. Before I started tourny fishing myself my dad used to take me to bill knodle's tournys and it is was always amazing to see the fish people could catch and just hang out talk fishing.I realized then I loved this sport and thought maybe others would enjoy bringing there children or just coming out thereselves,this site itself is dedicated to inform sportsmen and I thought this would be a good oppertunity for some interested folks to ask some questions.Thanks guys


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thanks for your attitude towards all these comments, you got pride . I for one ment no harm in my comments . glad you guys had a great time , but I still think you should have put the back, great to live in the U.S.A where you can mouth off and get away with it.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

IVE BEEN READING THIS POST FOR A FEW DAYS... AND WOW!!! IM 42 YEARS YOUNG. AND THANKS FOR MY FATHER, GRANDFATHER AND MY UNCLE DALE. HAS BEEN TAKING ME FISHING MY ENTIRE LIFE. THEY KNOW MOSQUITO LIKE THE BACK OF THERE HAND. AND TOUGHT ME TO RELEASE THEM EYES THAT ARE UNDER SIZED. MY OPION, IS THE TOUNAMENTS ARE NOT GOING TO HURT THE POPULATION OF THE EYES, ITS THE SELFISH PEOPLE WHO SNAG AT MILTON LAKE ( thanks ezbite !!!) AND THE PEOPLE WHO KEEPS COOLERS FULL OF WALLEYES "15 INCHES AND UNDER AT SKEETER ( MOSTLY AMISH.) THERE THE ONES THATS GOING TO HURT THE POPULATION. I WAS MOSTLY RAISED FISHING SKEETER AND LAKE ERIE. MY FATHER AND GRANFATHER STILL FISH ERIE, MY GRANDFATHER IS 83 YEARS OLD. AND STILL FISHES ERIE 4 TO 6 TIMES A WEEK, AND WILL OUT FISH ME AND ITS THE BEST MEMORIES I WILL EVER HAVE. BUT MYSELF I LIKE TO FISH SKEETER, ITS MORE OF A CHALANGE, TO GET THEM BIG EYES. IN MY FATHERS BOAT THEY HAVE A SIZE LIMIT, 18 INCHES.. !!!!!!! MY .02 CENTS!!!!!!


----------



## BassR2Easy (Mar 11, 2010)

I read this forum everyday. My wife says I'm addicted, I guess I am. I don't normally post, you can tell by the number of posts. But I feel I also want to put my two cents in. I fish Deep Creek lake in Maryland, alot of PA lakes and Skeeter in Ohio, along with Salt Fork, Seneca, and Berlin. Ohio is the best state by far. Deep Creek was one of the best lakes by far 20 plus years ago, but the 10 years the lake has gone down hill. Don't get me wrong still good number of walleye but nothing like before. I fish tournaments and love them all. But I feel that in sport of it all, live is better. Put these fish back just for that day. As far as size limit, I'm ALL FOR THAT!!! It's unreal how some guys can go out and come back with a cooler full of 10-12" eyes. They put a size on crappie this year which I never thought I would see. I hope next step for skeeter is the size limit on walleye.
Sorry for rambling.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I kinda feel bad for voicing my(negatiive) opinion after John started the post. Hey, that's just me, one dumb guy who mistakenly thought all walleye tourneys(heck, all fishing tourneys), returned their fish. 
I realize there are tons of walleye in Mosquito lake due to nature(somewhat), and the 10 million the State puts in there every year. Unfortunately, they stock fry-and the percentages I've seen on survival to adulthood(due to birds, weather, pred. fish, and strawhats) are "much, much smaller" than most would assume. But hell, if it's only 10%, that's still 1 million fish reaching adulthood- every year! I agree the lake is very healthy-even I can go out there and catch a few hammer handles(C&R, of course)! 
The thing I dislike the most is I personally release any under 16", and others fill the "feed sack" with anything that gets hooked. It would be great if something were done about this by the State. Then we'd have a kickass walleye fishery!!


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

What's negative about your post?Like it was said on here it's your opinion and this is the U.S.A. and it's your right.And look,it has created a great discussion and informative post.As far as getting any actual bite info on mosquito out there,well we might have missed that.HaHa If anybody cares mosquito has been excellent,great numbers of fish and size being caught.Nets produced above average fish and 50/50 male to female ratios which in past has been from odnr info less than 1/3 ratio more males to females.Lake outlook is excellent,but baitfish schools and other species that are walleyes food chain are abundant which can cause a slower bite also.Should have statistics for lakes on this site as to health and year classes throughout past and current years,it's very interesting to the facts.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I have been doing tournaments for over 13 years, and Mosquito is better today then it was 13 years ago. When I first started tournaments it would take 9 or 10 lbs for 5 walleye to win a tournament at Mosquito. And Im talking 40 to 50 teams in a tourny. Now if you dont catch 12 to 15 lbs, your not going to win. The water is getting clearer, and the weeds are more abundant. When I first started tournies, trolling was the ticket. Now, you can catch walleyes 5 to 8 different ways. The tourny guys are allot more versital now then back 13 years ago. 
Also they will never put a size limit on Mosquito. The ODNR has said that as long as they keep stocking like they do, there will not be a size limit. All tourny fish must be over 14" to be a legal weigh fish. Actually if your having trouble catching fish at Mosquito or anywhere else for that matter. Go to a weigh in when they are having a tournament at a lake. You will learn a ton about how the people caught there fish. One thing about tourny guys, is we love to tell people how we caught all of our fish after the tourny is over.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

beetlebailey said:


> AND THE PEOPLE WHO KEEPS COOLERS FULL OF WALLEYES "15 INCHES AND UNDER AT SKEETER ( MOSTLY AMISH.) THERE THE ONES THATS GOING TO HURT THE POPULATION.



No matter what size the fish is, be it 10 inches or 24 inches, if you take it from the water, the population has just went down one fish. One man's dink may be another man's trophy. If you don't keep 'smaller' walleyes from Mosquito, that's your decision. If a person who has a fishing license, and catches six fish by legal means, he is well within his rights to keep them, whether they're six inches, or eight pounds. It's absolutely none of your business, or anyone elses, for that matter.

WE should make all Amish persons read your post. Maybe the ones that could understand it would turn over a new leaf.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

You guys are right, but I believe they do need to put a 15 inch size limit on skeeter, their are a good population of 15-17 inch fish so it wouldnt matter anyways. Ive seen guys come out of the water with 6 10-14 inch fish makes me wanna puke sometimes but I guess as long as they keep stalking it, like you guys said its fine because that is one millon fish every year that meet adult hood!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

WE should make all Amish persons read your post. Maybe the ones that could understand it would turn over a new leaf.[/QUOTE]

Would they want to read at your house?Don't think thee have computer machines


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

sonar said:


> WE should make all Amish persons read your post. Maybe the ones that could understand it would turn over a new leaf.


Would they want to read at your house?Don't think thee have computer machines[/QUOTE]


Maybe we should have Papascott read your post.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

The Amish have charter boats, cell phones and credit cards these days so it wouldn't surprise me if they have computers running off their gas power somehow.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Hmmmmmm, another Skeeter debate. It's getting to to be a bi-annual thread. I don't always agree with the dnr and their regulations, but I do abide by them. In Skeeters case, in my opinion, the dnr is right on the money with their lake regulations. There are a lot of good options to fish other than Skeeter if you want quality fish. I have no clue how many 20'' Walleye a lake like Skeeter can support. But I have a feeling it is no way close to the number they put in. They put them in so people can catch them. Put a limit on them, and my guess would be they would have to drastically cut the amount of fish they put in. You catch an 18'' fish at Skeeter and it looks like a pencil, same 18'' fish in Erie looks like a football. You want to catch large walleyes, your gonna have to take the small ones out. The way I look at it the people taking the small ones are doing you a favor.


----------



## JohnStout (Apr 21, 2008)

The orginal thread was just a kind gesture to offer up fishing info to those who may not do as well as others or might enjoy seeing what mosquito can produce and that the lake is alive and well.It seems to have mutated just a littleThis site is like a box of chocolate...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

JohnStout said:


> Don't know if this is the right place to put this but oh well.lol
> This Sundays Ohio Walleye Federation tournament will start to weigh in after 3:00 p.m at the Niles Gander Mountain.Thought some of you might be interested in seeing the quality of fish mosquito produces , get to see alot of gear used and find out what the bite is.Always had fun watching weighins and surprised at the fish people were catching,thought some of you may be interested.


How did you guys turn this into a size debate on mosquito? and why? It's gone from catch and release to bashing amish to comparing squito fish to erie fish.  The guy invited everyone to a weigh-in and offered to give advice to help catch fish, and this thread is what it turns into. Thanks John for the invite. I see that not everybody understood that, thats all it was. An invitation to a weigh-in.


----------

